# Where can Pushmatic breakers be bought?



## peterthomas3 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have an older home with a Pushmatic breaker box and pushmatic berakers. One 20amp single pole went bad. Can I replace it or do I have to get the whole box redone?


----------



## journeymanj (Dec 6, 2009)

you should be able to get them at your local electric supply house, or online. http://www.aplussupply.com/break/push/push.htm


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You won't find these at your local blue or orange home centers. But most any wholesale house will either stock them, or know where to get `em.

They ain't cheap, however.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you can't find them locally, you can find them here


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

peterthomas3 said:


> I have an older home with a Pushmatic breaker box and pushmatic berakers. One 20amp single pole went bad. Can I replace it or do I have to get the whole box redone?


One word of caution pushmatic breakers are bolt on and you may not have a way to remove power from the breaker bus ... my point is ... you need to stay focused whether you have insulated tools or not when you remove or install breakers in a pushmatic panel. This image is a pushmatic when 'Gould' owned the brand. the captive screw at the bottom right mounts directly to the exposed panel bus. So you want to keep your fingers off the shaft of a metal screw driver....


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

i changed out an old panel with a truckload of pushmatics yesterday,how many doya want? :thumbsup:


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

Stubbie (Poster #5) Speaking of being focused. I once blew a 100Amp. Main fuse, when the screwdriver slipped and made a nice, strong contact between the bus bar and the panel box. The screwdriver was embedded (welded to) in the panel box! Also, I think they were de listed by the UL:huh:!


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

i had a customer do that one time trying to save money.smoked the panel and wire up to the meter,he always calls me now! :laughing:


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

plummen said:


> i changed out an old panel with a truckload of pushmatics yesterday,how many doya want? :thumbsup:


I did the same thing too...all of them sitting in a bucket.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

start your collection! :laughing: ive got tons of old fp and bulldog/pushmatic and other oddball breakers ive collected over the years cuz ya never know when somebodies gonna need something late at night or on a weekend.i install mostly sq d stuff so i keep lots of it in stock,i installed a cutler hammer br series panel today that customer supplied.must say i was unimpressed and will not reccomend them to anyone!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

plummen said:


> start your collection! :laughing: ive got tons of old fp and bulldog/pushmatic and other oddball breakers ive collected over the years cuz ya never know when somebodies gonna need something late at night or on a weekend.i install mostly sq d stuff so i keep lots of it in stock,i installed a cutler hammer br series panel today that customer supplied.must say i was unimpressed and will not reccomend them to anyone!


I must disagree with you on the High quality (level of protection) by the CH breaker/s! They're on par with GE and Square D? A/O FPE! We hope and pray that the quality of SD stays at the present level, because I was a big believer in FPE and I got sorely disappointed!!


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

the overall construction of the panel itself and the fact the breakers fit really lose is what im referring to,i never had a problem with the old style tan ch breakers with the hook that held them in place.


----------



## Dale Hackbarth (Nov 27, 2012)

*Pushmatic breakers needed*

It sounds like everyone has extra Pushmatic breakers except for me.:wink: I have a few townhouses and they all have the Pushmatic breakers. They are all to the point to where they are getting tired and in need of replacement. As of right now I could use 3 15/15's 7 15/20's & 2 20/20's any good ones out there to spare???:thumbup:


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You can purchase Pushmatics from suppliers that specialize in obsolete breakers.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

I pitched all mine when I updated the panel 2 years ago. I just did not like the panel humming noises and the crappy wiring job of whomever installed it 3 decades ago.


----------



## Dierte (Jan 23, 2011)

Ive seen them at home depot before.


----------



## Melvin Richards (Aug 5, 2013)

Hey plummen & AndrewF, I was doing some research on pushmatic breakers for my house, because my GFCI breaker broke and won't reset. I came across a thread that you commented on saying that you had a bunch of spares. I know this is a long shot and that the thread is 3 years old, but would you have a GFCI or any other breaker you would be willing to part with? Please let me know, because I can't find them anywhere. You can email me at [email protected]. 

Much appreciated!


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

You may want to try an obsolete breaker dealer.


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

Grainger has them.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

deverson said:


> Grainger has them.


Are you sure ?? I know Grainer don't stock pushmatic breaker at all.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I think the big boxes and Graingers stock the odd ball breakers when they are locally popular/in-demand locally.... so may or may not have what you're looking for.

Marin Co HD's stock FP stab locks,,, but I've never seen them in my Co stores.:huh:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Are you sure ?? I know Grainer don't stock pushmatic breaker at all.


Grainger sells a limited selection of them online. In the my area, they generally have them at your store for pickup in 1-2 days.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Ye Olde Hardware store in older neighborhoods will typically stock retro junk for the natives. I bought some Pushmatics at the Ace down the street.


----------



## Kyle_in_rure (Feb 1, 2013)

They're all over eBay if you can't find any locally.


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope this helps everybody.


----------

